# Salt in a Fresh Water Aquarium



## Brenda (Apr 17, 2011)

I was reading it is good to put a small amount of aquarium salt in a fresh water tank to keep the fish healthy. I was wondering if this is normal practice or just really done when fish are sick.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't use salt except for if I was treating an illness. Some people believes that it keeps fish healthy but I have not seen any scientific proof of this.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Yep, it's not needed unless treating for illness. Some freshwater fish, like Mollies, do like a little bit of salt, but it's not a necessity for keeping them. Salt also hurts live plants and snails, and scaleless fish like Corys or Plecos.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello Brenda...

This subject comes up all the time. I must admit it's really my favorite. I have changed my stand a little on the subject, however.

I've used a teaspoon or a little more in every 5 gallons of my water change water in my "Livebearer" tanks since a friend recommended it, about 6 or 7 years ago. I still use it and I replace a minimum of half the water in my tanks weekly.

I don't believe so much anymore that all fish need it. My "Livebearers" love the water change water with a little aquarium salt and the water a little warmer than normal. I keep large tanks of Fancy Guppies and about 30 or so Corydoras (little cats). The Corys are supposed to be sensative to salt, but I've had some of these fish for several years with no problems.

If you don't have "Livebearers" like Guppies, Swordtails, Mollys, Platys, etc. then your fish will likely be fine without adding salt. I would still highly recommend adding a little in the tank if you keep fish that give birth to live young.

Absolutely your choice!

B


----------

